# Is there anywhere other than ADA to get Manten/Ohko Stone?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

As the title states


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a bonsai shop in Japantown San Francisco that has similar stones, but I'm pretty sure Manten and Ohko stones are ADA exclusively. :icon_mrgr

btw, BAAPS!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to have to head to Japantown to take a look. Happen to know what the prices are there?


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Seems like everything for aquariums is located in Cali haha.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Thanks, I am going to have to head to Japantown to take a look. Happen to know what the prices are there?


About $1.50 per lbs. I'm going down to AFA tomorrow to buy a new diffuser (broke mine today), so I can double check ,then.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Great! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For the record, if you give Jeff at ADG a call ( his work # is on adgshop.com ) he'll hand select some stones for you according to what you want. I've had him do this for me a couple times and I've always been pleased with the result (and I'm extremely fickle about my rock selection). He's got the full line-up of stone that ADA provides, they just aren't listed on the website since he doesn't like just blind shipping pounds of stone (probably for the better, it sucks to pay money for stones you don't get to see first).


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Great! Thanks a bunch!


hi, I didn't get a chance to go down to the bonsai shop that day. I met Martin (baaps) at AFA, then I had to run across town to Hung Ming (on Geneva) to meet Glen (baaps), who came up from San Jose.

I'm sure the price hasn't gone up much at all at that shop. It's worth a look, especially if you like smaller stones.

I might be heading down to AFA again this week to give away some fish. If I do, i will make it a point to stop by and check out the prices.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I currently have Manten Stone available.

As stated above, I don't really put it on the site because I just do not understand how on Earth you order just "X" number of pounds of rock without a some consultation as to tank size, aquascaping goals, etc. These are all things I like to get a feel for before sending someone a box of rocks that may or may not be at all what they were looking for. Just because it's stone x or stone y doesn't mean it's going to be "aquacaping quality" stone. Perhaps other sellers do the same, I'm not sure, but I like to send you a picture of the exact stones to be shipped for your approval first.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

jsenske said:


> I currently have Manten Stone available.
> 
> As stated above, I don't really put it on the site because I just do not understand how on Earth you order just "X" number of pounds of rock without a some consultation as to tank size, aquascaping goals, etc. These are all things I like to get a feel for before sending someone a box of rocks that may or may not be at all what they were looking for. Just because it's stone x or stone y doesn't mean it's going to be "aquacaping quality" stone. Perhaps other sellers do the same, I'm not sure, but I like to send you a picture of the exact stones to be shipped for your approval first.


 
Jeff,

I am in California, and I just recently bought over 100lbs of aquasoil from you and I am very happy with the transaction (personal experience, not a review).

What type of stones do you carry? Are they ADA stones at ADA prices, or is there some variety?

I believe, and maybe you can correct me if I am wrong, that manten and ohko stones are only imported by ADA for authorized distributors...

Is this a safe assumption?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ he IS an authorized distributer... correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I have Manten, a little Ryouh left, and 2 other types that are not ADA stones. Manten and Ryouh I do get from ADA, and unless someone else has or has imported those rocks, the only source I am familiar with for them is ADA. I (ADG), along with AFA, am a North American distributor for ADA. 
Price-wise, the stones I get from ADA sell for the same price as what AFA sells them for, as they cost us both the same from ADA. My "Black Coast Stone" is $1 less per pound than ADA stones.

A newly arrived pallet of the Black Coast Stone:


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

rountreesj said:


> ^^^ he IS an authorized distributer... correct me if i'm wrong...


 
I know he is an authorized distributor.I've bought ADA products from him. If you'd look at the topic, the author is asking if there are any places other than ADA (or their authorized dealers) to get Manten and Ohko stones.

I'm asking Jeff, since I believe AFA (here in SF) and ADG (Jeff's shop) are the only places to get Manten and Ohko stones in the U.S.

I think these stones are exclusive to ADA; hence, answering the author's initial question.:icon_idea


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeff,

Wish I knew about the Black Coast Stones when I was setting up my 55. They look nice. Are they from a local origin?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

It probably won't help the OP, but ironically, in Canada one of the local Big Als stores carries the Ohko stone. We can't get anything else from ADA, but this stone for some reason is available.

Btw, how much does ADA charge for it?

Harry


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I have actually never carried the Ohko stone, but looks like I better get some on my next shipment (not crazy about it myself, but I'm not crazy about Seiryu either-- think it's really overrated, but I digress...) It will probably be a $3-$4 per pound retail like the others. 

The Black Coast comes from Canada. Super secret source (just kidding- bit it s from a guy who is collecting it for me).

I think the Ohko has been collected/imported/exported by other sources at some point as I have seen it used in tanks in countries where there is no ADA distributor. But mostly it's an ADA-thing and as far as I know on the US the only consistent sources I would know of would be AFA and eventually ADG.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't like Ohko stone either. :hihi:
I'm going to the Sierra-Nevada mountians soon. Can I collect some inert rocks for ya there, too?:biggrin:

I'm going to be taking many pics.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Please do– I pay top dollar!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, I only stated Ohko because it in inert. I need to make sure whatever stones I put in my 33 doesn't mess with GH or PH 

Mr. Fish, you better get some rocks!!!

jsenke, do you sell the Black Stone? Is it inert?


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I do sell it, it is inert. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Pm'ed!


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Honestly, I only stated Ohko because it in inert. I need to make sure whatever stones I put in my 33 doesn't mess with GH or PH
> 
> Mr. Fish, you better get some rocks!!!
> 
> jsenke, do you sell the Black Stone? Is it inert?


 
:eek5:

I'll be sure to get an extra set or two...roud:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mr. Fisher said:


> :eek5:
> 
> I'll be sure to get an extra set or two...roud:


:hihi::biggrin::angel:

All I have around where I live is red lava rock, and granite looking rock =X


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> :hihi::biggrin::angel:
> All I have around where I live is red lava rock, and granite looking rock =X


 
Ah, slim pickings in your neck of the woods.:icon_lol:
During my trip, I'll scout out some places (mainly river beds, lakes, etc.). If I find something nice (and it's legal), I'll bring a few back. 

I'll take pics of the rocks...:hihi:


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

I'll hold you to it! :biggrin:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Just curious, :ets say I found a hot spot for some nice stones. How do I know they are legal to collect? i.e. Government property, Private property, parks?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

If you're on state park or national park land, don't pick anything up. If it's private property, you shouldn't be on the land unless you have permission. Private property that you own...well, I assume you can take from there.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

If you are interested in what AFA has, honestly, as much as I love that place, it is such a hassle for hard scape, By the time I can even have enough space to go through what they have, I don't have anywhere to put it. I also went to the little Bonsai shop that is often talked about around the corner and found stones that looked great but lost my shrimp to a huge GH fluctuation. I tested my stones with Muriatic acid and they basically denigrated.

I later went to more than a few landscaping spots that had a bunch of stuff, most not passing the acid test but when it did, they had 50 tons to look through. I bought 75lbs of the rock I liked for $4 so I will do that from now on. Dont' get me wrong, ADA had great stuff and AFA is a great shop, I just wasn't impressed on this specific thing. If you are willing to compromise on the specific type of stone but know you have an unlimited supply of it, plus, you can walk home with 100X more for your money, it may be worth your while.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Any of these stones still floating around? I realize it's been a while since this post!! I'm in need of some rock for a new 20gal I'm doing.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

OP, your inbox is full. I will be sending you an email.


----------

